# [Verge]Sony at CES 2022 in 5 minutes: PlayStation VR2 and Vision S EV



## EastCoast

Cliffs:
New Playstation
New Electric Car

And here I thought the iCar would be 1st to market.


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

For people who don't want to watch a video just to learn a few specs for the VR2, The Verge has them.

In short the headset has:

haptic feedback 
eye tracking
4K HDR
90/120Hz frame rates
foveated rendering
110 degree FOV
single USB-C cable for connection
So sounds nice. But I'm not buying a PS5, even if I could buy one at all.


----------



## speed_demon

I can't wait for the Xbox car. Bet the headlights will even flash red when it has a fault.

As someone that has done EV power train development I will say that the typical barriers to entry for automakers are shifted around a bunch but still no less troublesome with EV's. This could be a great thing or it could be a flop, it's going to be all about the delivery.


----------



## Malinkadink

Paradigm Shifter said:


> For people who don't want to watch a video just to learn a few specs for the VR2, The Verge has them.
> 
> In short the headset has:
> 
> haptic feedback
> eye tracking
> 4K HDR
> 90/120Hz frame rates
> foveated rendering
> 110 degree FOV
> single USB-C cable for connection
> So sounds nice. *But I'm not buying a PS5*, even if I could buy one at all.


Why not? 

I have not bought into VR whatsoever the index got me close but with very few MUST play VR titles I could wait for the hardware to get even better. I assume PSVR2 will come in the same price as the console and with the new specs its probably a good time for me to try out VR.


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Malinkadink said:


> Why not?
> 
> I have not bought into VR whatsoever the index got me close but with very few MUST play VR titles I could wait for the hardware to get even better. I assume PSVR2 will come in the same price as the console and with the new specs its probably a good time for me to try out VR.


Moved to Japan. Bought a PS4 Pro. I basically "played" it once or twice a month, and half that time was waiting for updates.

So I simply don't see the point in buying a PS5... especially since several of the games I bought a PS4 for are now on Steam.


----------

